# TWISTED COOK-E - Juice Reviews



## Waine (10/4/17)

*TWISTED COOK-E - OATZ*




am a DIY man, and generally I do not buy any commercial e-liquid. I am fussy with commercial juice.

About 2 months ago, I went to Sir Vape to buy some gear. After my purchase, Ettiene dropped a 10ml sample, 0 mg Nic, of their new Twisted Cook-e Oatz in my big packet of purchase. I didn't think much of it for a few days. I didn't like the idea of vaping oats. And I used to hate the oats cookies my mom baked for my brother and I as kids. I had a negative pre-perception about this juice.

Then one day I decided to just taste it in a dripper. At first I was taken back and surprised. It didn't taste like I was vaping my moms oats cookies. Rather there was a unique, delicious, sweet, aromatic biscuit, cereal flavour. The more I vaped it, the more I enjoyed. 

Over about a month I would vape it on and off with my morning coffee at my office. I developed a serious liking for this cereal juice. So much so, that when the 10ml sample ran out, I actually missed this juice. The flavour is not overbearing, very smooth, well blended and simply delicious.

So, last month end, with much hesitation and reluctance (due to my die hard DIY approach) I bought a 50ml bottle.

It's a 75/25 VG/PG ratio and comes in 0, 2 and 5mg nicotine. The bottle has a nice spout that makes dripping easy. This is more of a dripping juice, but it does well in a tank as well.




There is no company logo on the bottle, but on the box, it says it's a "Steam masters" product. Steam Masters are owned by Sir Vape. 

I have to admit, Sir Vape, you guys have made a really nice juice here. I am loving it and still vaping it as my morning vape 10 days in a row. This is a winner!

Because I like giving credit where it's due, I wrote this. I highly recommend this juice to anyone who enjoys "cereal" flavours.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

Nice review @Waine !

I once got an unlabeled bottle in one of my SV orders and I'm pretty sure it was this.

I agree that I wasn't too keen on vaping oats, but there was something pretty unique in this juice, and the subtle flavours with the almost buttery undertones indeed make for a good, non-invasive morning vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Thanks for sharing your views @Waine 
Great writeup and nice photos
Thanks

Hope you don't mind but I have moved it to the Juice Reviews subforum and I checked - there was no other thread for this line, so have renamed the title according to the convention in that subforum.

I added the flavour you are looking at in Bold at the top of your post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (10/4/17)

Thanks Silver. No problem. I used capital letters as the juice is named in capitals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (10/4/17)

Will chime in here.. I also tried this one over the weekend and it was amazing. Exceeded expectations by far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

The 2 e-juices that I will be reviewing is *OATZ* and *LEMONZ* *BY TWISTED COOK-E*

We have all tasted oatmeal cookies but the one question that always crossed our mind was, How can we make this taste good! The Sir’s have answered this question with their Twisted Cook-E #Oatz.

I have hated anything with oats when I was younger and still do. If you have tasted Oat cookies, you would know that it’s usually dry. Before trying this e-juice out, I had the perception that this is going to taste earthy, grainy, bland and dry, much like the oat cookies.

*Packaging:* The first thing that attracted me when looking at this juice was its beautifully designed artwork on the box and the bottle. The first time I saw it, I thought it was an international juice. The design of the monster and the colours used just make it stand out on their shelves. The juice comes packaged in a well-designed box with the safety information, nicotine strength, ingredients and the VG/PG Ratio clearly marked.

The juice comes served in a 50ml twisted cap dripper bottle with a beautiful label design. The artwork on these are excellent! On the label you have your nicotine strength, VG/PG ratio and the capacity. The twisted cap dripper makes it very convenient to refill or drip on the go. To drip or refill, you simply turn the cap anti-clockwise, drip and then turn the cap clockwise to close the bottle. Simple and easy to use! This juice is available in 0mg, 2mg and 5mg nicotine strength and is a 75VG/25PG blend.




*TWISTED COOK-E #OATZ*

*Description: *The most moreish cookie vape you will ever taste. A complex oat cookie filled with goodness just like Ouma use to bake. Nomness to another level.

Oatz is definitely a rather complex vape. On the inhale you get a nice sweet sugar cookie taste which then turns into something much more complex. On the exhale is where the magic begins. This juice turns from being a sugar cookie into a much more complex vape. The cookie, with subtle undertones of oatmeal blends perfectly with a rich creamy butter to give you one delicious vape. The creamy butter rounds up everything and adds a nice moistness to it which prevents it from being dry. The complexities and subtleties make this an incredible juice which gets better with every puff. It goes well with a morning coffee or even as a dessert. This stuff is definitely nomness to another level!

At 2mg this juice is very smooth with a light/no throat hit. The 75VG/25PG ratio makes it perfect for a dripper or a tank.


*TWISTED COOK-E #LEMONZ*

*Description: *A Mediterranean dessert cookie that is mixture of traditional shortbread with a lemonade sugar frosted icing and gratings of lemon zest.

This one really amazed me. After the many fruitloop flavors available on the market that tasted like lemon, I expected this to be similar to those but I was completely wrong!

On the inhale you get a subtle hint of cookie smothered with lemonade sugar frosted icing. The lemon note isn’t too prominent like with fruitloop type flavors. It’s more of a sweetened lemonade when accompanied with the sugar frosting. On the inhale the lemon note is rather subtle. On the exhale, the Mediterranean cookie, along with zesty lemon come through as a main note which is covered in sugar frosting making the lemon rather tamed and sweetened instead of overbearing. The lemon note definitely pops out on the exhale but comes through with just the perfect amount of tartness. 

At 2mg this juice is very smooth with a light/no throat hit. The 75VG/25PG ratio makes it perfect for a dripper or a tank.

*Conclusion:*

Both of these juices are very complex with lots of subtleties. The main notes, when combined with the more subtle notes make these juices the definition of premium. It’s very hard to describe these flavors and I’m afraid that my description of them does not do the juice justice.

Oatz is a very complex flavor and pretty hard to describe. This one tastes so good but you can’t really identify all the subtle notes. You just enjoy the vape. You taste a lot of things. The first note you get is the sugar cookie note which is then complimented by a lot of other subtle notes which then comes together with a warm, rich, creamy butter. The grainy notes of Oats is there but when combined with the other ingredients, it isn’t dry or bland but rather, it is sweetened just the perfect amount and a nice moistness is added to it when it combines with the creamy butter. 

With Lemonz, you can tell that this isn’t a citrus kind of lemon or the lemon taste in Fruitloop flavors (TFA Fruit Circles). I would say it’s more like limoncello. The lemon note can be described as fresh, crisp and a little sweet. It’s not overly sweet, not bitter or sour, not chemical tasting or not harsh. _This juice can be better described as a limoncello cookie covered with icing and topped with gratings of zesty lemon. _ 




*Atomizers used:*

Augvape DRUGA RDA with 12 wrap dual coils. (22g Ni80)
Augvape Merlin Mini RTA with Fused Claptons
Augvape Merlin RDTA with Twisted claptons
Wotofo Lush Plus RDA with dual 22g Kanthal coils
528 Customs Goon RDA with fused claptons
*Wicking material: *Cotton Bacon V2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (12/4/17)

Great review @DanielCraig

I also tasted the Lemonz from a 0mg sample bottle. I was super impressed. I cannot review it yet as I haven't bought or tried a full bottle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

Waine said:


> Great review @DanielCraig
> 
> I also tasted the Lemonz from a 0mg sample bottle. I was super impressed. I cannot review it yet as I haven't bought or tried a full bottle.
> 
> ...


It took quite a while to realize that Lemonz was limoncello and not lemon  I was thinking lemonade but after a while I've realised this was more limoncello. On my twisp days I used to vape their Limoncello flavor which was actually nice which is why I liked Lemonz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (12/4/17)

Oh, ok. Never knew that. The good Sirs at Sir Vape have really excelled themselves with these two juices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

